# Gold Severum Breeding Size



## Evo (Jul 23, 2006)

Pretty straight forward question. At what size do Gold Severums start to show signs of breeding. i picked up two today that seem to be hanging around each other all the time. I'd just like to know at what size will they breed.

Thanks


----------



## HiImSean (Apr 5, 2007)

mine male was about 3.5-4" when he first spawned with my rotkeil female


----------



## Evo (Jul 23, 2006)

Well mine are about 3.5" now.. or 8ish cm in my scale.. Hopefully i can get a pair out of them.. distinguishing the difference is pretty hard isn't it.. any tips


----------



## HiImSean (Apr 5, 2007)

my male has very distinct facial markings and i could tell when i bought him it was a male


----------



## Evo (Jul 23, 2006)

ok thanks, I'll see what i can find. Can i vent sex them?


----------



## Chrispy (Apr 8, 2006)

Does breeding them small stunt their growth at all? I have one pair of Sevs that went at it constantly since they were 4" and they are noticeably smaller than my other two that have not mated.


----------



## Evo (Jul 23, 2006)

breeding would take a lot of energy nutrients etc and thus not as much would go into growing etc.


----------



## HiImSean (Apr 5, 2007)

yeah. my pair started small. i've had them almost 2 years now. the male is about 8-9" and the female is about 6-7"


----------



## Evo (Jul 23, 2006)

ok cool, how long does it normally take for them to start to breed once they are at breeding size


----------



## Evo (Jul 23, 2006)

Quick question. Can anybody reccomend some good tankmates for these guys :thumb:


----------



## Evo (Jul 23, 2006)

What about the Kh i've had some people say it should be between 2-6 dkh with 5 optimal for breeding then others say between 4-10 dkh? what is best?


----------

